# Hello from Kentucky!



## LittleChick (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello, everyone!

I'm a 44yo female karateka from Owensboro, Kentucky, USA, but I haven't been training in the dojo for several months.  I tore my ACL and had reconstruction surgery, so I'm supposed to wait 9-12 months before I return.  In the meantime, I thought I'd check out this forum and find some folks to commiserate with maybe learn something new while I'm at it.

Cheers!

Michele


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Tames D (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome to MT. Many of us have gone through  some period of forced non-training. I sat in the visitor area for a while, just observing, after my knee surgery (in 2002?). I learned a lot in that time.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Anarax (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome


----------



## donald1 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello!


----------



## Brian King (Mar 21, 2018)

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## _Simon_ (Mar 22, 2018)

LittleChick said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I'm a 44yo female karateka from Owensboro, Kentucky, USA, but I haven't been training in the dojo for several months.  I tore my ACL and had reconstruction surgery, so I'm supposed to wait 9-12 months before I return.  In the meantime, I thought I'd check out this forum and find some folks to commiserate with maybe learn something new while I'm at it.
> 
> ...



Welcome Michele! Ah sorry to hear that, it can be quite tough having to sit aside for recovery, but only hope you can keep the fire stoked within you. Watching martial arts vids and clips helps me bigtime, reading articles and martial arts magazines, and doing just what you can (hand techniques etc) too.

Not to mention watching the Karate Kid movies! (Which I literally just posted about in another thread hehe)

Posting and reading here on this forum will help too


----------



## JR 137 (Mar 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard.  I had to sit out for about 5 months when I had Lyme Disease.  Longest 5 month stretch in MA for me by far.  I felt like I was being punished.

I watched “Fighting Black Kings” a lot.  It was also made more interesting because several of the people featured in it are now in the organization I’m in, and I’ve met a few.  Either way, it’s a great movie.  $7 or so to buy it on Amazon instant video.  Don’t buy it in HD, as it was released in 1976, so the HD thing would probably be a scam.  

Make sure you’re working with a good PT or ATC.


----------



## Buka (Mar 22, 2018)

Welcome aboard, Michelle.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Mar 29, 2018)

Sorry, missed this.  Welcome to MT.  Hope you heal well.

I think the most I was out was 2 or 3 weeks when I tore a tendon.  I got a charlie horse just as I planted my foot for a revers spin kick.  But like @gpseymour I continued going to the dojang.  Unlike gpseymour, I'm not sure i learned anything.


----------



## sinthetik_mistik (Mar 29, 2018)

Welcome! sorry about your torn ACL. i've actually had to take a break from martial arts twice in my life due to injury. the first time i was taking Shaolin Kung Fu and i messed up my hip doing jump kicks. actually i never returned to Shaolin but years later i got back on the martial arts wagon and at one point screwed up my spine and again had to take a break. this time i went back as soon as it healed.


----------



## LittleChick (Apr 1, 2018)

Thanks for the warm welcomes!  

I have been working out at the gym to get my strength back and try to lose the extra weight that I've put on since I stopped training.  I found a good group fitness class that works on core strengthening and flexibility that will be an excellent way to transition back and supplement my training after my return.  I'm watching lots of videos for exercises specifically for strengthening the  knees, so this hopefully doesn't happen again.


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 1, 2018)

LittleChick said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes!
> 
> I have been working out at the gym to get my strength back and try to lose the extra weight that I've put on since I stopped training.  I found a good group fitness class that works on core strengthening and flexibility that will be an excellent way to transition back and supplement my training after my return.  I'm watching lots of videos for exercises specifically for strengthening the  knees, so this hopefully doesn't happen again.


Ah that's great to hear Michele, hope your recovery is swift .

Are there any particular videos you recommend or have found helpful? I've been having some knee pain on and off (but comes completely out of the blue and can't think of how!), and it hasn't gotten too bad so won't go the physio route just yet, so looking for ideas to help with any rehab techniques.. thanks heaps


----------



## LittleChick (Apr 1, 2018)

_Simon_ said:


> Ah that's great to hear Michele, hope your recovery is swift .
> 
> Are there any particular videos you recommend or have found helpful? I've been having some knee pain on and off (but comes completely out of the blue and can't think of how!), and it hasn't gotten too bad so won't go the physio route just yet, so looking for ideas to help with any rehab techniques.. thanks heaps



Here's one that is really good and specific for martial arts:


----------



## _Simon_ (Apr 2, 2018)

Ah that's awesome, thanks so much appreciate it!


----------



## wingchun100 (Apr 20, 2018)

LittleChick said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I'm a 44yo female karateka from Owensboro, Kentucky, USA, but I haven't been training in the dojo for several months.  I tore my ACL and had reconstruction surgery, so I'm supposed to wait 9-12 months before I return.  In the meantime, I thought I'd check out this forum and find some folks to commiserate with maybe learn something new while I'm at it.
> 
> ...



Michele,

Glad to have you here.


----------



## Oni_Kadaki (Apr 20, 2018)

Moving to Louisville for school in the fall, good to see other martial artists located in Kentucky on here!


----------

